# 2000 Chevy Malibu LS - electrical problem??!!!



## tipanos (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a 2000 Chevy Malibu LS. V6.

I just purchased it and found out it is having some problems:

- Doesn't crank (intermittant) - lights come on, but doesn't turn over. I need to try this a couple of times before it actually starts.
- Dies while driving (intermittant) - while driving, it died on me! had to turn the ignition off and restart to get it going again.

Any ideas?? Help please!

Mike


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey tipanos!
With out more information it's kinda hard to help you, being that it's intermittent. I could guess all day but, I'd speculate the "pass lock" is dieing and giving the BCM a bad code. Or in plain terms the key has a security built into it, this wears out over time and needs to be replaced(key and ignition).

Also new people are suppose to read the stickies and post an introduction.
Hope we helped you, if so let us know.


----------



## AceMagoo (Jan 26, 2008)

I just recently started having the same issue with my 2000 Malibu. I suspect its the ignition switch, but not sure if i have to change the entir e unit or just the cylinder and keys. My key can actually come out of the ignition while the car is still running. At first i thought it was cool, until i read teh manual and it said it was not suppose to do that. :4-dontkno Worst still i can start the car with the key not all the way in. You can imagine how much this concerns me. 

Can anyone figure out if I would have to change the entire unit, or just the cylinder and key.

Thanks!



AceMagoo


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning tipanos, your symptom of the lights on but no crank would suggest either the ignition switch electrical contacts, park / neutral switch, anti-theft system or the starter motor has a problem. 

Your symptom of the car dying while driving would suggest the ignition switch electrical contacts may have a problem.

On the face of it I would shoot for a replacement electrical section for the ignition switch.

This is a guess!

Intermittent problems are a headache!

Having a bunch of keys swinging, attached to the actual ignition key during operation often amplifies this kind of problem. 

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

